# Tawtheek in company's name?



## DexterBlack (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey guys, 

How is it going? I just arrived in Abu Dhabi and I have a few questions. I have a girlfriend back in my home country and hopefully it won't be too long to tie the knot but I wanted to know how does the visa process look like? 

I am living in a company-provided accommodation. It's a flat in a building and I live alone in Khalidiya area. The apartment is paid for, for a year, but the legal agreement (tawtheeq) is not in my name, but the company's. 

I understand that, I won't be able to get the spouse visa in this case right? Is there a way around this?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I cannot imagine that it will be an issue in sponsoring dependents. You may just need to get a letter from your company stating that they provide accommodation to you along with the tawtheeq etc.


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

Once you get married just tell your company and they will arrange it. I am a wife on a husband visa and the accommodation is also his company's name.


----------

